# Male Betta Fish - Apple Snails - Oto Fish on a 10-Gallon Tank?



## allucity (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey, I'm kinda new here and since I'm getting a ten gallon tank this weekend (along with a filter, heater, air pump, and some stuff), I was wondering if a male betta, an apple snail, and possibly four oto fish could live in a ten gallon tank. I would also like to know if the oto fish could harm the betta fish. I have had betta fishes before but I have never had it in such a big tank, so I kinda need some help here.  Or is there anymore good tank mates for betta fishes? I prefer fishes that could help regulate the water quality.

Thanks!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I think the rule of thumb is one inch of fish per 2 gallons? I may have that wrong... but i believe 1 betta, 1 snail and 4 oto fish maybe too much for a 10g. When I had a betta and 10g, I have 1 betta and 4 corys


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

It seems a little over stocked. BUT if you were to add live plants to it then you may be okay. Or got something other than oto's and kept the snail?


----------



## allucity (Nov 28, 2012)

What would you guys recommend? Should I just not buy otto fish and just have apple snail(s) on the tank? I'm still not sure if I could take care of real aquatic plants, so any tips/advices for beginners as to what to do? Should I or should I not take real plants?


----------



## nikkifro8994 (Jan 16, 2012)

I would do a betta and 5-6 corys instead of ottos. Corys like groups and are very shy if there aren't enough. They also don't tolerate ammonia very well so make sure you have cycled your tank and you keep an eye on the water stats. No ammonia or nitrite. Also, they prefer sand to gravel. Gravel can be sharp and cut their bellies. Sand is much softer and easier for them to dig around in.

Since bettas are territorial, add him at least 4 days after the corys. This will give the corys time to settle in and give the filter tome to catch up with the ammonia.

Bettas LOVE real plants, especially ones with big leaves like anubis and amazon swords. Live plants are pretty simple to care for. I turn the lights on for 8-10 hours each day and add a liquid fertilizer to the tank once a week. I do suggest going to the store and looking at what plants they have. Write down the name of the plants you like and then go home and do a little research. You don't want to buy plants that need lots of light if you can only give a little.

Good luck and have fun!
Nikki


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

4 otos would not overstock the tank, BUT they are pretty delicate fish and do much better in planted tanks. Personally, I wouldn't keep them in less than 15 gallons.

As for cories, I would not get the larger types (bronze, peppered etc) as they do need rather more room than others. I would go for pygmy or panda cories - they are smaller and can be very happy in a 10 gallon. Their smaller size also allows you to have a proper school of 6.  Make sure you have a sand substrate, though, not gravel.


----------

